# NOTW: REVLON'S FIERCE & METALLIC



## kellabella (Nov 26, 2011)

This week I used 2 new colors i bought from *Revlon's* new nail polish line in Fierce and Metallic.  There both shiny colors that have a foil finish look. Especially the metallic color I used on my ring fingers.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2011)

Those two colors are hot! Any idea if there are other colors in that collection or just those two?


----------



## kellabella (Nov 26, 2011)

There are more colors, I'm not sure how many but at least a few more.  I own another one called Gold Coin, here' s a pic of it from my blog:


----------



## kellabella (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh and BTW, Great Blog!! Im following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I loved your section on Sinful Colors, that probably my favorite nail polish brand right now.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks! LOVE the gold polish. Looks like I'll be adding more Revlons to my collection!


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh wow- those do look like foil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Imma get that blue one!


----------



## beautybesties (Nov 26, 2011)

Loving them


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 29, 2011)

LOVE the gold!


----------



## ReenaMariel (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm definitely loving the gold! Soooo pretty!


----------



## kellabella (Dec 1, 2011)

I think the gold is my favorite by far too! It's perfect for Christmas or New Years Eve


----------



## missred626 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ahhh where did u guys get Fierce??? I saw a woman with it at work and I am obsessed.  I NEED it!! lol. I checked 2 rite aids, a walgreens, my ULTA, Target.... I can't find it anywhere!! Help!!

Thanks,

Katie


----------



## katana (Dec 8, 2011)

The matallics are pretty! I like all three!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 8, 2011)

I love the gold...so nice.


----------



## KitaRei (Dec 12, 2011)

Ooo hot colors!!


----------

